# Knotty Pine versus Hickory cabinets and trim



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

wazez said:


> Now I need to get my countertop made.


What material and color are you going to make them from? I am partial to solid surface myself, as it is easy to work with and repairable. Plus it opens design up to some cool options.


----------



## wazez (Oct 25, 2008)

I intend to make a concrete countertop. That will have to wait till the snow flies tho. My labor is much cheaper then


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

wazez said:


> Sorry thought I had them attached.





Looks great ! I actually prefer the look of knotty wood in all applications. It has more character than the clear. The clear in some respects looks like contact paper to me.:laughing:


----------



## wazez (Oct 25, 2008)

My "hopefully" temporary slapped together melamine vanity top.


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

wazez said:


> My "hopefully" temporary slapped together melamine vanity top.


Temporary. :laughing::laughing: You should get a good 20 years out of that "slapped together" top :laughing::whistling


----------



## wazez (Oct 25, 2008)

J L said:


> Temporary. :laughing::laughing: You should get a good 20 years out of that "slapped together" top :laughing::whistling


That's what I'm afraid of. ....


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

wazez said:


> My "hopefully" temporary slapped together melamine vanity top.


You should slap some edge banding on for the next few years at least :whistling

I did Melamine for my parents kitchen since my mom wanted stone and I had to sub it.


----------

